# Need help on Sous Vide Chuck Steak w/Smoker



## hunter rose (Jan 24, 2018)

I need your help... I have two large 2" chuck steaks that I purchased at Costco. They are Choice and each weighs about 2 1/2 lbs. I did trim some of the hard fat just as I would in a smoked brisket.

They have been in the Sous Vide water bath at 130 degrees for what will likely be nearly 45 hours. I want to then throw them in an ice bath to quickly reduce the temperature. I then plan to bring it slowly back to temp in a smoker that will be firing around 190. I will probably also have an AMAZEN pellet maze going to maximize the smoke in the shorter time. 

My question is this... what Internal Temperature do I smoke them to? Is it 130 or is it the typical 195? I'm assuming we should not wrap as I want smoke to hit the meat. Do I spray to keep it moist? I want this to come out somewhat like Prime Rib... at least that was the goal. I also want to understand timing. How long should I expect it to be in the smoker? Does it need to rest in the cooler as well? I am just trying to plan the dinner timing.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 25, 2018)

Please delete


----------

